# Search for 1950s Television Series - Reprise



## pnagle (Oct 29, 2012)

A number of years ago, I posted a plea in connection with research for a book project I am co-authoring. I am now issuing a reprise, in the hope that someone may have come across this needle in some haystack. I am seeking any surviving episodes of and any information regarding "MUSIC OF THE MASTERS", a thirteen episode television series that was produced in Rome _circa_ 1950 and distributed to American television stations during the mid-Fifties. The episodes were configured in an unusual series format of 15 minutes running time each (unusual for today -- but utilized in those early days of television). They featured the Orchestra dell'Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia of Rome in performances filmed on a soundstage at the famed Cinecittà Studios and at the venerable Teatro Argentino, all under the baton of Maestro Jacques Rachmilovich. The series was produced by All-Nations Television, Inc. of New York and syndicated first by International News Service (INS) and then by Screen Gems Television and finally by National Telefilm Associates. Narration was provided by the "Voice of the Metropolitan" himself, Mr. Milton Cross. Many thanks in advance -- PGN -- [email protected]


----------

